# WHITNEY GLASS WORKS ( telephone jar)



## peterfox (Jun 7, 2010)

I am new to the site.... I recently cleaned out my parents attic from my childhood , and have many different types of canning jars , botttles etc...I am particulalry interested any information that i can about these old bottes, canning jars etc.. So my first question .......where could i find approx values on these? i have blue masoncanning jars, old glass wine bottles , whiskey bottles..
 Second question ..............i have several whitney gass company telephone jars with lids in perfect condition .... thye have a 1 embossed on the bottom, and some have a 3 embossed under the trademark... Is there any significance to the numbers?

 Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Post some pics...a few a time in the different categories...There are a different categories for canning jars, soda bottles, lids,and so on....Some one on here will point you in the right direction and help you find out any info they can.....
   If you have Ball mason Jars for example...Google away and you might be able to find out how old some of your stuff is...there are many different types of Ball mason jars and other masons....The people here are great and very helpful...just need some pics and a little more info!!
    Welcome to the forum
 Amanda


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello Peter,

 Welcome to this place. Here's a couple of articles from the FOHBC that you may find of interest: A Primer on Fruit Jars, and Fruit Jars... A History Worth remembering.

 If you can put up some photos of your discoveries, we'd all like to see them, and it might make identification easier.

 Here's one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "An overall excellent example of the Whitney Glass Works TELEPHONE JAR. Produced by the Whitney Glass Works of Glassboro,New JERSEY 1897 - 1918. This jar C. 1905 - 1910 Red Book # 2790 - 2 for reference." For sale @ this place.


----------

